# Lake X Brown



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*Caught this 21.5" brown using my new Stradic(its very nice). Had another big brown break me off and flip me the fin. Stupid 6lb line*


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a nice fish tomegun....I heard a rumor you knew you're way around lake X !

What's the deal with the 6#, that should hold up to them browns pretty good.. :?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I love stillwater browns. Good job. Throw some 6# P-Line CXX X-tra Strong on. Fantastic stuff. I use the 4# for jigging and have landed some dandy fish on it. With that new Stradic and it's superb drag you would have no problem landing big fish on 6# P-Line.


----------



## tomegun (Sep 25, 2007)

*I was using P-line. It ran me through some rocks while doing the death twists. That is how the line broke. I was drop shotting windblown points. The bad thing is the new Stradic got stepped on. The bail is bent now.

Yeah, I kinda know Jordanelle. Only spend between 30-50 days a year there. So, at least I don't get lost. *


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice work Tomegun!! That sucks about the bail on your Stradic. I bet that part isnt too expensive to replace. PM sent.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You could have left the pic out and said it was 9#. :lol: 
Nice looking brownie. 8)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like a 26 incher to me. :wink: 


Sorry to hear about the stradic. In spite of the mishap, has it shown to be worth the coin to buy one?


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking fish!! Maybe you should build some PVC rod holders for your bass boat, ala TubeDude's, to prevent future mishaps with your fishing equipment. :wink:


----------

